# Hits Thermal EHV-1



## 7383 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello to all.... if your were at the HITS Desert Horse Show in Thermal California during Weeks 4, 5 & 6 you should be aware that my horse contracted EHV-1 (equine herpes virus) while there. He is a gelding that started showing symptoms at the end of week 5. He exhibited weakness in the hind end and a very runny nose along with lethargy. At this time my horse had no fever. I immediately called the horse show vet who came out to do an assessment and repeatedly told my trainer he had neurologic symptoms. My trainer persistently asked him to explain what he was defining as neurologic symptoms. This horse show vet seemed a little hesitant to clearly explain and diverted the conversation to skeletal issues. At this time he suggested to bring the horse down to administer fluids for dehydration and a DMSO drip for the ataxia in the hind end. At this time I telephoned my at home vet and gave the run down, this vet immediately telephoned the on call DR. And asked him to run the nasal swab and blood work for EHV-1. Please note we have already been at the horse show for 20 days. The incubation period for EHV-1 is 2 to 10 days. Um hello, we had been there for 20 days, so obviously the whole show grounds and every horse there is compromised. From what my at home vet told me it was like pulling teeth to get the horse show vet to run the EHV-1 test. Hmmmm why?? My horse was clearly showing several symptoms and had ataxia (the wobbles) of the hind end. The test was submitted and we waited for results but it took 5 days to get back and that was only after my trainer and at home Vet called the horse show doc to beg for the results. If there was even a hint that this epidemic in the horse world was suspected it should have be a STAT priority. 2 days after the nasal swab and the blood draw I loaded my 3 horses and hauled them home believing from what the horse show doc said was a nerve compression that was causing the hind end ataxia. I took my sick horse straight to the animal hospital and 2 days later found out he has EHV-1. I am ****ed!!! First of all for the fact that my beloved boy was in such pain and disarray and second for the fact that many others could very well be infected and third of all for the fact that I think (in my own opinion) that the Horse doc and administration at the horse show did not want a case of this virus at the giant HITS Thermal horse show grounds. If they even suspected EHV-1 they would have had to shut the whole place down in a quarantine. 2500 hundred horses....The Lamborghini Grand Prix.... Use your imagination.... SHAME ON ALL INVOLVED AT HITS THERMAL!!!! Now as I sit here at home my other horses are compromised and being tested. My whole barn may be at risk because of poor judgment on the part of promoters. So the moral here is if you were there watch your horses and if they get a runny nose and fever call your vet ASAP!! I really am worried about all of the horses who were there.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/ehv-1-hits-thermal-116569/#ixzz1pF8DkZF4


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm worried about my horse too. I wasn't showing this year, but his barn is about two blocks from the show and MANY of the horses there were back and forth between the grounds. A lot of the grand prix riders (John Pearce, Simpson, Kyle King) were going to the grounds _every day_ and then trailering back, except for FEI weekends.

And now they are heading out all over the country, or internationally for a few. The first outbreak this year of the virus was at a stable not 10 minutes from the grounds and my barn and I know a few horses from there were also at the show. That barn WAS quarantined, but mine and HITS never were which I think is a major oversight that was in the interest of saving/making money rather than keeping the safety of the horses' in mind. 

I'm sorry about your horse :/ This is really something the HITS people should have been on top of, instead of just covering it up


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. How unfortunate. I hope that your horse recovers and that your other horses are okay. Shame on the grounds, and show vet, for not shutting the place down.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolutely UNACCEPTABLE!! 

It just goes to show that money is all that matters. Yes, it would have been a tragic situation, but not nearly as tragic as allowing a potential epidemic to spread.

I might even consult your vet about whether legal action might be warranted. Quick action would have started treatment much sooner.


----------



## 7383 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for reading my post and please pass it on for the safety of all the others who were there. Rest assured that I am not done making a stink about this!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

7383 said:


> Thanks for reading my post and please pass it on for the safety of all the others who were there. Rest assured that I am not done making a stink about this!


You shouldn't be done. People have the right to know. How many horses that have contracted this virus, have already moved onto other show grounds, and then passed it on. It could be all over the US by summer. This is not a good situation.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Allison has a good idea about asking the vet about legal ramifications. I think you definitely should. 

There were nearly no precautions taken. Peters is a **** and probably makes who knows what off Thermal every year, so of course he's going to clear the show.

The first horse in the valley that was diagnosed (and then euthed) was literally TWO stalls down from a horse that later stayed in the temp barns for a week and showed in the hunter rings during that time. Their 'precautions' are totally bogus if they are going to let stuff like that through.


----------



## 7383 (Mar 16, 2012)

I also was in the Temp barns and showed in Hunter, Equitation and Jumper rings. Just clarify and not to persecute the wrong person Peters was not the Doc. But I sure hear you and believe we as customers have the obligation to hold all Veterinarians to a higher standard and let them know that we are to pay their exuberant rateswe will not put up with this behavior!


----------



## Norcalhorses (Mar 16, 2012)

*unacceptable*

I'd like to say I can't believe it but I can. I was one of a few that said no thank you to the Memorial Day Classic last year when the management wouldn't cancel and the virus was still active in some places. No refund for stall or entries. The show vet supported the show and ran the smallest MDC in years. It was ridiculous. The only way I found out about his outbreak was Ijump and I was at Thermal week 5 & 6. I'm certain not everyone is signed up for this email link so I wonder if everyone is aware. They claim two barns are infected, San Diego and Monterey Counties which means it spread at the show. What barn isle were you in? We also brought home horses on trial from other barns. I am so ****ed we weren't informed. Was the virus confirmed in your horse prior to the close of week 6? The only way to stop this in it's tracks is for everyone to stay put. I'll be re-evaluating my upcoming shipping schedule to local shows and the Oaks in April as this develops. Keep us posted on how your horse is doing and thank you for letting us all know how the show management handled this.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how the quarantine thing works but doesn't the State Vet from the Dept of Ag have to issue the quarantine and the warnings? Have you thought about going to the press to spread the word?


----------



## SoCalCowgirl (Nov 22, 2011)

dang, I'm sorry to hear about your horse. I live in Cali to, and board my horse at Serrano Creek in Lake Forest, we were on voluntary lock down during the herpes epidemic and the lock down has now been lifted. Thankfully we lucked out and didn't get the virus as we are a small stables and isolated from other barns. I used to ride down at sycamore trails in san juan capistrano back when I was showing and riding hunter/jumper and was appaled to hear that they didn't close the barn when Rancho Serra Vista was two stables down and where the virus first started and multiple horses were diagnosed and a few had to be put down, but the managment didn't seem to care.

When I last talked to my vet she said there were horses diagnosed at Thermal for the virus and I'm sorry to hear about your horse getting the virus. I'm not really surprised that vet was such a pain especially since they probably knew it was the herpes virus but with it being Thermal didn't want to cause a panic on the show grounds. I really hope your horse gets better as I know how nasty of a virus this is.


----------

